# Open air hive



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

This cut out was about the size of two basketballs. This one was from last year. Just sharing a cool pic.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing,

Seeing an open air hive would be really cool. Since our climate is cold, it is doubtful we will find one.

Shane


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

That is cool
How far north can they survive? How common are they?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Not that common from what I gathered. This one survived for five months before I cut them out.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I have had two. One I wish I could have left till this spring. For if they would have made it they would have been a great hive. They lost it to the winter. 
David


----------

